# How young is too young?



## heeltohaunch (Jan 19, 2008)

My niece is 10 years old, and all her friends at school have convinced her that she has to wear makeup, peer pressure etc. Her mum thinks shes way too young (and I agree.) I gave her some sheer pigment samples in colors like white and peach for her to play with at home because she was so upset but she's still not allowed to wear anything outside.

	What do you guys think? How young is toooo young for makeup? When did you start wearing makeup? When I was 13 my mum bought me a black eyeliner pencil and that was it until I was about 18 and started getting into MAC, so I can't imagine a 10 year old getting dolled up!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 19, 2008)

10! jesus thats bad... when my cousin was 8 years old she had a girl in her class at school who ALWAYS had to have a spray tan, hair bleached blonde and acrylic nails [not sure about makeup] and i was actually disguisted mothers encourage their daughters to do this.. even if she didnt encourage her she still lets her do it which knocks me sick. Theres so many paedophiles out there and these mothers need to realise.

However for your bfs neice im sure she wants to fit in with her friends just like we all did.  Its not nice feeling like the one whos left out but maybe she could wear a nice lil sheer pink lipgloss and a very natural coloured blush?  Shes too young for eye makeup in my opinion and i started wearing makeup properly at the age of 13/14 which i think is the right age to start.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 19, 2008)

i wore a little bit when i was 13, but that was just concealor and mascara. It wasnt until i was around 15/16 i started doing eyeliner & shadows.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I used hairspray and gel in 5th grade. Got my perm when I was in 6th grade ( it was 89-90-- it was in style u know *hehe*) My first eyeliner was in 7th grade with a semi-sheer lipstick. In 8th grade I started experimenting with cosmetics and by 9th grade I was wearing full on cosmetics/ plucking my eyebrows. BUT I can understand the pressure.  When I moved to the the midwest girls where making fun of me because I did not shave my legs (In puerto rico girls dont shave the legs until like 14-15 or so---BACK THEN--but times have changed I reckon)  I told my mom about it, this was when I was 5-6th grade. My mom gave the OK. So, when I started shaving the girls stopped teasing me. But if they don't tease you for one thing, they'll tease you for another thing...thats how it is at that age.
BUT I think girls are growing up way too fast. THANKS to MTV and Nickelodeon and to a degree Disney Channel. I say be a good role model to your niece and tell her that her face is really pretty she has no reason covering it up. And if you have to go as far as getting before and after celebrity pictures ( u know No make-up, with make-up pics) show them as an illustration. But, what you can do for her is get her some nice bonne bell lipgloss,  glitter nail polish ( I started wearing glitter nail polish in 4th grade, my mom always thought it would look cute), and a cute perfume ( something affordable like Jovan musk or vanilla fields)  with hair accesories, I am soo sure she'll love that.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 19, 2008)

10 year olds! I had a friend in 5th grade who wore hello kitty glitter makeup to school and I thought she was so cool! Thats way too young to even care about looking good. I didn't start wearing makeup till I was 15 and even now i rarely do the whole face thing. Allowing girls to wear makeup later helps them deelop better because they know they don't need to hide behind makeup.


----------



## liv (Jan 19, 2008)

Ten is way too young IMO.  The most I had then was a collection of Bonne Bell Lip Smackers (remember when they came with a shoestring you could lace the caps that had holes onto?  I had about 20 of them =]) 

The only thing I could see beyond that is maybe clear mascara (I had a Bonne Bell one in middle school) and a almost completely sheer pink lipgloss (like Clinique Air Kiss, that sort of color).  Other than that, let kids be kids is my thoughts on it.


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think 10 is too young, 13 is about the time girls start to experiment.  The most I'd allow my child would be, like the other girls have said, Lip Smackers and some nail polish.  Have her pick out the color of lip gloss so she'll feel the prettiest.  As long as she feels pretty with something as simple as that, she'll be happy.


----------



## rosenbud (Jan 19, 2008)

I can actually still remember being 10 years old and what your friends say goes, poor girl.
I would probably get her some tinted lipbalms, some light coloured lipgloss and maybe a light bronzing powder she can sweep along her cheekbones so that it doesn't really appear she is wearing anything and will just enhance her natural colouring and her friends still think she's cool.
I dread the day I ever have a daughter


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with something Shimmer wrote on this subject in a post awhile ago - if they are old enough to put it on (ie apply and blend properly so it looks good) then they are old enough to wear it. I dont think many 10 year olds will know how to apply and blend eyeshadow, so maybe lipgloss and nail varnish like a poster above said.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would say it depends on the person and the motives.
Peer pressure is never a good reason to wear makeup and so I'd say regardless of her age the motive is an automatic "no".
If there is a kid who has a skin issue which results in low self esteem, then I would say that maybe it's ok at a younger age.
I personally think that if I had kids and they showed artistic interest in the human body, then I would encourage that regardless of age and try to show them that makeup is one of the many ways to foster that interest.
As a general rule, wait until you're in highschool.


----------



## faifai (Jan 19, 2008)

Instead of getting into makeup at this age, she should learn about proper skincare. Having your own cleansers, face masks, scrubs, toners, and moisturizer makes you feel like you're a "grown up" but the effect is much better. Kids start getting acne and other skin problems around 10-11 so it's a good time to start, and is a relaxing way to pamper her and boost her self-confidence.

In terms of makeup, I didn't really start wearing any till I was 13 or 14. The very end of middle school or the transition into high school seems like the "right" time, around 14-15, since that's when most girls tend to be well into puberty and will notice their peers wearing makeup.

If she does want to get into beauty rituals, suggest that she get her eyebrows threaded, use a lash curler, and a pinkish clear lipgloss. These are all things that I remember noticing about my friends in middle school - they didn't wear makeup necessarily, but they DID put effort into how they looked since they wanted to impress the boys and the other girls too. They had their brows neatly done, lashes curled, and wore lipgloss, but didn't really bother with more than that.


----------



## revinn (Jan 20, 2008)

I have to admit that I started wearing make up when I was ten years old. Looking back on it, I would wear bright red or fuchsia lipstick, cheap blue eyeshadow..bluch. But it was FUN, and it gave me a little boost when I would wear it. It's not like piercings or tattoos, you can always wash it off, so I don't see the harm in having fun with make up when you're young. It gives you something to look back on and laugh at!


----------



## *KT* (Jan 20, 2008)

If she's hell bent on wearing it, she'll find a way.  Whether she's sneaking it in the school bathroom and slapping it on like spackle or whatever.  I'd go with Faifai said to start... and if she's still completely determined, get a few pretty neutral colors and show her how to do it right.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW. At 10? This is ridiculous. Doesn't the school put their foot down as far as things like this? No 10 YO should be sneaking MU into school. The most she should have in her possession is drug store lip gloss. Kids should be kids. They have the rest of their lives to be grown women and when the time comes, they'll long for the carefree days of 10.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh boy....I feel really awkward now!  I remember in 5th/6th grade I was sneaking makeup to wear at school!  I must have been 10-11 years old at the time.  All I really wore though was concealer and light colored cheap eyeshadow that wore off in a few hours.  I was around 13 when I started being more "colorful."  But looking back on it, it really was too young to wear makeup besides the lipgloss and nailpolish.

I think you did the right thing by letting her play with neutral colors because I think part of my obsession was driven by the fact that my mother disapproved.  I really think that a girl shouldn't start wearing makeup till around thirteen, despite my feelings when I was then.


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments and ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to sit down with her and have a talk.. teach her about skincare, grooming etc. I think if she starts to feel that she has a beauty routine she'll feel like she fits in more but I don't want her to totally succumb to peer pressure :$ I'm so glad I'm finished from school, but even some of girls in my university have not exactly grown out of the high school clique phase...

Thanks for your insight everyone!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 20, 2008)

No one should EVER feel pressured to wear something like makeup. 10, 100, etc. Tell her that she's beautiful just the way she is and needs to do what she feels is right for her. If she want to wear makeup, let her learn about proper care of her skin and hair and nails. Let her play with nail polish and perhaps a tinted gloss. That's, IMO, all a 10 year old should play with.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 20, 2008)

my lil girl is ten, and im just happy that she isnt into makeup yet. one of her good friends, IMO is growing up way to fast, and her mom is allowing, even encouraging it. the fifth grade where i live is part of the middle school since its a smaller town, so her friends mom allows her to wear eyeshadows and lip glosses, if they were shear it would be one thing, lighter colors, on a special occasion i think i could over look, but she is all about powdering her face, and reapplying her gloss, always wondering if she looks too fat in a certain shirt, flippin her hair over her shoulder, calling boys already, and had the nerve to ask me if she could borrow my coppering eye shadow. (um no!) haha.  i dont know its just way to fast and too much for me. my daughter is still more of a tomboy, she wears baseball caps and boys basketball shorts, lol. she does love her CHI straightener though, haha, but if thats all i have to worry about for now, im good.


----------



## kalikana (Jan 21, 2008)

I think 10 years old is too young, unless it's just those Lip Smacker things. I started wearing make up when I was around 12 or 13. I just wore eyeliner and lipgloss back then; occasionally eyeshadow and mascara.


----------



## amoona (Jan 21, 2008)

I wasn't allowed to wear make-up (other then black eyeliner) until I was 18. The excepts would be for weddings and that's pretty much it. I wouldn't let my daughter wear make-up until she was 18 too. A 10 year old has more important things to focus on then make-up ... like school!!

I'm always bothered when mothers bring their young girls in to get their make-up done. There are some exceptions, like proms and school dances. But when you want me to do a full face on a 12 year old ... that's a different story.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, I started wearing make-up when I was 12, actually that was when I discovered my love for make-up, my mom didn't approve of my colorul looks but she did understand I had a passion for makeup. I've used makeup since then that was like 1993 or so, I then went on to use Cover-Girl foundation and eyeshadows at 16,. Then at 18 I graduated and starting using MAC. I think she's just discovering her new found love for makeup, I would say let her indulge, just don't let her go outside looking fully made-up but I think every little girl should have a makeup kit, and just play and discover her creativity. I hope this helps.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jan 21, 2008)

I lived in the UAE too when I was 10 and I definitely was not allowed to wear make-up to school or anywhere else for that matter. I'm sure both my parents and teachers would have forbid it. Honestly though I don't even remember being concerned about make-up or feeling any pressure to wear any. lol I wasn't even allowed to shave my legs back then!! How times have changed!! Plus, when I lived there (not sure how it is now) it wasn't like I could have gone to the corner drug store and bought make-up on my own like here in Canada. I can't even think of a name of a store that sold make-up over there back then.
My first make-up item ever was a lip gloss, one of those flavoured bonne bell ones, that my mum got me when I first came to Canada and that was in grade 10 when I was 15 and it was a beige-y colour so it just blended into the rest of my face!! Then when I was 16, my mum got me coloured eyeliners (blue & green) and face powder and I didn't start buying my own make-up or experimenting with it until I was 18 (and I had a job to pay for it lol!!). I'm 25 now and my parents still comment on how much make-up I'm wearing and tell me not to wear too much.
I think you have the right idea to talk to your bf's niece about skin care cuz once puberty kicks in she will definitely need to know how to take care of her changing skin and control break-outs etc. otherwise she should just enjoy being a kid! There will be plenty of time for make-up once she is older. Not only that make-up may make her look older than she is and get her some unwanted attention!!


----------



## miszjenny (Jan 21, 2008)

holly molly!!  10 year old is just tooooo young.  I started wearing eyeliner when I was 17, started wearing liquid foundations at 18, and didn't start wearing eyeshadows not till I was 21.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I was about 13/14 wear I started wearing make-up but only really powder, mascara and lippy sometimes.

I think younger can be ok, if it's just done for FUN at home.


----------



## redambition (Jan 21, 2008)

i think 10 is too young for "real" makeup.

i have a 10 year old cousin, and the most she's allowed (which i agree with) is some bonne bell or cheapie sheer lip gloss, and some nail polish every now and then. the nail polish is usually in such shockingly bright neon colours that there's no doubt it was done for the fun factor.

if she wanted to play with makeup at home - i am sure her mother wouldn't be too opposed to it as long as it wasn't worn outside the house. i think that's fine as well - that playing with makeup at home can be part of learning how to apply it.


----------



## Gblue (Jan 21, 2008)

i was asked by a mum to recommend make up for her little girl (she was 9) because her friends at school are wearing it and she is getting bullied by them because she isn't.
i told her i didnt think she needed it, but she was adamant that she needed something. so i just gave her some tinted moisturiser and a tinted lip balm. her mum had taken her into bobbi brown and had a full face done and said it was far too much. i cant believe how quick these kids want to grow up.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think it's too young for some stuff and if it's for the right reason. If she just considers it like something fun and artistic like painting then I don't see a reason why not. I don't think parents should limit their children to not wearing makeup just because of pedophiles because whether or not the makeup is on, they're still attracted. 

I wore makeup when I was 10. I just thought it was something fun. I didn't do it to impress anyone or because I thought I had to hide or because I thought I was ugly.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2008)

Honestly, I'm surprised at how many posters wore eyeliner (!) and powder (!!) at such young ages. Why? HOW? I was still perfecting my cursive handwriting. I think my sister began to pressure me to wear MU at about 15, just to be lady-like. But at elementary age? My mother would've probably beat the living shit out of me for putting anything on my face.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 22, 2008)

When I was about twelve I stole an eye liner from one of my friends (ewwww, I was such an unsanitary twelve year old!). It was the beginning of a long and sordid love affair. It was quite awhile before I actually started wearing eye shadow and even longer before things like foundation came up. I think that you should wear makeup for the right reasons... and being pressured into it is not one of them. At that age I think some skincare products, maybe some lipglosses (ie Lip Smackers type things) and maybe some clear mascara would be appropriate if she's really interested. I wouldn't go too much further than that at her age.


----------



## glory9705 (Jan 22, 2008)

10 is a little too young to be wearing mu....There's too much pressure for girls nowadays to look good and be thin or whatever!  I believe that we have to teach our kids to have good self-esteem and to believe in themselves, but by wearing mu at that age (if a parent accepts it) they're just giving their child the wrong message...that's just my honest opinion.  I have a daughter who'll be 9 in 2 months and she loves to paint her nails and wear clear gloss & mascara around the house to play, but I don't let her go out w/ mascara...maybe just the gloss!


----------



## bebs (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont really know... I started wearing make up when I was 11 - 12ish mostly the nail polish and lipgloss and then eyeliner .. and brows plucked way to much. 

I work with 4th and 5th graders and most of them just have the normal nail polish and lipgloss that they play with for "make overs" at lunch. a few of them play with eyeshadow every now and again. but really nothing really un natural .. 

I think its mostly in middle school when they start wearing color and what not


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 23, 2008)

I read somewhere that girls are experimenting with makeup at 7 and wearing it at 10.  

Well, I don't care what other parents are doing.  I wouldn't let my child look older than she is.  It's actually the parents that are allowing this to be the norm.  I wouldn't do it.  

I would teach things about hair styles & manicures.  Also, I would give her age appropriate jewelry, clothing, purses, and shoes.  As far as makeup goes, I would just give lipgloss.  I would teach her about cooking, music, dance, and sports.

There is only a very short time to be a child and that's the time to look and be one.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 23, 2008)

I think it depends on what people mean by experimenting. God knows my mother let me play with her makeup when I was young. I never had a desire to wear it to school, though.

It also depends on what people mean when they say "wearing makeup." Some people count nail polish in it. I painted my nails for many years before I began wearing other makeup.

I do think it is rather wasteful to spend lots of money on makeup when you're first starting out as a young teen or pre-teen.... I wasn't particularly careful with my stuff, and none of my friends were, either.


----------



## Weasel (Jan 23, 2008)

i was 10 years old when i started wearing 'makeup' to school

i just wore lip balm and clear mascara though, i remember wearing some black mascara and eyeliner (a tiny bit on my waterline) one day and absolutely everyone noticed, so i never wore it again

i started wearing makeup properly at age 12 (a horrible foundation, concealer and eyeliner and mascara) but luckily i quickly dropped the foundation and just wore concealer, powder, eyeliner and mascara.

atm I'm 14 and to school i wear studio fix powder, blot powder (oily skin, ick) eyeliner, mascara, nars orgasm blush and omega shadow on my brows. 
i dont wear lipgloss that often...

i would say get her some sheer pink gloss and clear mascara, perhaps a light blush.

clinique 'air kiss' (as suggested earlier) is a good idea, because her friends will probably be impressed with the high end brand, so wont get on at her about eyeshadow etc.


----------



## gatsby (Jan 26, 2008)

I started wearing makeup when I was 13, but I'd fooled around with my mother's stuff inside the house for years before that. I think that's healthy -- you get to have the fun of "Ooh! Pretty colours! Look at me, Mom, I'm a grown-up" without actually walking out of the house looking like a little tart.

Personally I think people who simply cave to what kids' friends are saying and let them act as old as they please are not doing right by their kids. She has plenty of time to do her makeup every day, and when she's a teenager that's acceptable. There's no rush. Beyond lip gloss and nailpolish, I wouldn't be okay with my daughter wearing makeup outside the house at all.

$0.02


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 26, 2008)

*I have my husband's niece from Pennsylvania (Gabriella, who is now almost 9) stay with us in the summer for about two weeks each year...She's been doing this since she was about 7...Technically, she's 'his' niece, but we've bonded like she's my own blood.

Whenever she's here, she watches me put on my makeup. She loves it, and she's very interested (btw, this kid just got her I.Q. tested, and it's 130, so she soaks up everything!). I remember the first time she asked me if she could wear some...I was very hesitant...After all, she was only about 7 the first time she asked for makeup...And I wasn't sure 'MOM' would approve...But, I said, "F*ck It"....It's summer...she's not going to school, and right now, she's here with ME...So, I put some on her. 

She LOVED my SoftSparkle Pencils (ahhh, yes, a child after my own heart!), so I would line her eyes with them, gently.  Once in a while (if we weren't going out anywhere), I would put a little shadow on her lid only..I would also put LUNE or MAIDENCHANT Cremeblush on her cheeks...just a lil' (and SO pretty on her)...And then, sometimes I'd give her a little pink lipstick.  That made her happy beyond belief, and she didn't look like a mini-hooker...She looked SO PRETTY!!!  

Now, this kid is GORGEOUS anyway...Olive skin, huge brown eyes, shiny chocolate brown hair....Seriously gonna be a stunner...So, I made sure to tell her makeup wasn't 'making her pretty'...it was just for fun, and to enhance our already beautiful features! I want her to understand she doesn't 'need' makeup.

We went to the MAC counter a couple times, and she had some makeup on...the M.A.'s thought it looked cute...I told her Mother I was putting a little bit on her (her Mom RARELY if ever wears makeup, so she doesn't get to have 'beauty days' at her house, like she does at mine). Hopie (her Mom) didn't seem to mind.

I will reiterate, however, that it was SUMMER VACATION. I would not put that much makeup on her for school...Or any other important function. And I told her as much...I said she really was a bit young to wear makeup, but since "you're with Auntie Yvette, those rules can go out the window"...

Having said (all) that...I will say I think it's ok for a kid of about 10 to wear makeup for fun in her own house...AND I also think it's ok to let them wear something very simple, and basic for school, etc...Like a sheer gloss, or some shimmer on their cheeks.  Full makeup? NO! No child of 10 should go to school looking like JonBenet Ramsey...That's just not right.*


----------



## Artphr33k (Jan 28, 2008)

for me, it was liner (just waterline) and mascara at 13.... foundation around 15

and full faces, not until i was almost 17!! but honestly, it was mostly because i had acne, and foundation on top of acne is sick.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say that it would be fine for her to play with different colors at home, but she's a little young to have to wear makeup.  Maybe wait till she's a teen.  Also, if she doesn't need it, don't let her wear foundation!  Heavy foundation at such a young age really ruins your skin... flashbacks to my classmates in 6th grade with cakey foundation and unblended shadows... shudder.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 28, 2008)

Suggest roll-on glitter! When I was a pre-teen I had this fine roll-on glitter that was mostly translucent and not bright or chunky. It's fun and it would probably appeal to a girl that age, but it's still kid-ish.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 28, 2008)

its crazy how times change

i remember being in high school and wearing some brown eyeshadow and wine lipstick (you know the only colour seemingly available in the early 90's!lol!)

and all the kids were joking asking if id been punched in the face and they did the same to my friend too! we were around 12/13...but now it seems the other way round!

if its fun makeup like glitters a sweep of colour..then yeah!but if its to enchance or conceal at that age i think under 15 is too young.


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 29, 2008)

when I was 10/11 i was full on into that goth makeup, but i didn't live with my mum so you can imagine it was pretty awful.

But i did it cos it was fun i guess! dark green eyeshadows, lipgloss, lipstick.. I've been obsessed for a loong time, i rememebr my first lipstick was a purple shiny monstrosity. good godit was hideous!

i got my first makeup kit in year THREE, cos i begged and begged for it for christmas.

i guess maybe im an exception to the rule?

but my older sisters (older as in by about 15 years) would often give me cute girly clothes and makeup for birthdays/christmas/ random.. So yeah

Every kid is different, you know?

I've been wearing makeup for ages and There's nothing wrong with me as far as i can tell


----------



## stacey4415 (Feb 1, 2008)

I guess we are all entitled to our opinions, but at the end of the day it is down to the person who's wearing it

As some have said, the parents may not be completely to blame, growing up, i lived with my Father who was extremely busy constantly so had no time for us, not living with my Mother i wore horrendous make up, orange foundation etc etc and probably and possibly too much at school etcetera, but that wasn't my parent's fault as my Mother didn't know me, and my Father hardly ever saw me, so i guess in a general view one could say its their fault, but they certainly did NOT encourage me to wear it.

I think people should learn from their mistakes, and thinking make up and getting "dolled up" will attract predators, then the same logic should surely be applied to clothing? When we live in a world where clothes shops sell tops branding the words "sex kitten" for 7-13, we cannot simply blame paedophilia (sp) on make up, surely


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 1, 2008)

My boyfriend's niece is nearly 10 and I would never give her any make up to play with.  She already is quite content with nail varnish and hopefully will be until she hits secondary school.  I didn't start wearing mascara until I was about 14 and even then it was clear mascara.  Full blown makeup (foundation, blush etc...) didn't happen until I had left school and was in sixth-form college (17 yrs old...)


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 3, 2008)

I think at 10, things like coloured lipbalm are as far as it should go when out and about but I think it's okay to dress up and put on makeup at home as a girly activity when you're little. I mean every little girl loves things like that and to feel like a princess. Like Yvette's post I thought that was SO cute and very appropriate/helpful too.

I was probably like 12 when I started wearing concealor, powder and lipgloss and then 13/14 when I moved onto foundation, blush, mascara etc. I did have really bad skin though so I was very interested in covering it up more than anything. I never felt very pretty and still don't really. I probably didn't start with eyeshadow until 15 though, same for eyeliner although really even now I hardly wear it.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 8, 2008)

my first make up experience was in 7th (13 yrs) grade and that was with eyeliner and that was the only thing i used until 9th grade (15 yrs) and now im 16 goin on 17 and im just starting to get into a lot of other products. but yea 10 is way tooooo young. and it is also not good for her skin. i think for her age lipgloss is the most make up she should have on. but not stuff on her face. like i said, its not good for her skin.


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 10, 2008)

In about 7th grade (12), I met this girl who I thought was really cool/cute. She got me into pressed powder ("foundation", with "coverage") and lipgloss, with some mascara. We were best friends that year, and I wanted to be JUST like her. The next year, she and I grew apart. She started to wear this lipliner (which evened out her lip tone) and EVERYONE I knew made fun of her.


----------



## dany06 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I dont think 10  is too young ( anything below is hitting it) to start playing around with makeup, but I dont necessarily agree with a full beauty pageant face being worn outside of the house. I also dont oppose to  tinted lip balm or nude/clear gloss and maybe some glitter or sparkle being put on. Those type of things look young anyway. At 10 they should be learning what it is and how to wear it. 

Well it seems like the Mom of your boyfriend's niece knows a thing or two about make. Who buys Mac just for the hell of it? Oops I read it wrong. So you (heeltohaunch) gave her the makeup. Well either way she should take the opportunity to have mother/daughter bonding time and teach her child how to wear makeup and take care of the skin underneath it. My Mom wasnt in to makeup and all I saw were red lipsticks (eww).

As a child, tween, and teen I wasnt allowed to wear makeup. No one bought it for me plus I was not given an allowance so I couldnt buy it and was not allowed to have a job. When a kid doesnt get the exposure at some point they wind up like me -- 20 years old and have no clue how to wear makeup. Right now I feel like the old saying "you cant teach an old dog new tricks" is so true. Its like somewhere Im not catching on. I dont even feel comfortable wearing it outside of my room because I know that I make so many bloopers.

Well if the mom allowed you give her the pigments then it seems like the she is headed in the right direction but please tell her to not just hand over the pigment then walk out the door. She should give her daughter the guidance I never had. The little girl will appreciate it, especially in the long run.


----------



## Jeisenne (Feb 14, 2008)

On my 10th birthday my Mom allowed me to finally get my ears pierced.  That was in 1983.

When I was in 7th grade, in 1985, Madonna was the most popular thing on the radio and on MTV and every girl was dressing up like her, but my parents wouldn't allow me to wear anything sheer.  I was allowed to wear the denim mini skirts, the neon day-glo Gitano shirts, and the ankle boots, and the only makeup she allowed me to wear was black eyeliner and a really sheer purple eyeshadow.  She let me use Wet 'N' Wild, and now I understand why -- in the 80s the formulas weren't so heavily pigmented so I didn't go out looking like a total tart.

I went overseas from 1986-1989 and I did some billboard and commercial advertisements for shampoo, nail polish, toothpaste, etc. and I was only allowed to wear makeup on the job.  Not at school, since I was in a private all-girl's convent school.  Only when I came back to the USA a few days after I turned 16 did my parents allow me to wear full makeup out on a daily basis, but by then I'd already learned how to apply it from the makeup artists I worked with before.

I asked my Mom prior to me posting this reply if she would change it, looking back at how things turned out, and she still stands firm.  No makeup until I was almost 13, and until I was 16 it was to be very minimal if any at all.

I didn't have acne problems or anything when I was younger, now that could be genetics but my parents also think it's because I didn't bombard my facial skin with unnecessary product.


----------



## mrheine (Feb 15, 2008)

i always loved makeup and was getting into it. my picture is me at four when i got into my aunt's christmas presents. my mom had a strict 'no make-up until 13' rule so the day of my 13th birthday, some cousins, my parents and my aunt (my fairy-godmother, as she spoils me even to this day) went to seattle to the clinique counter at nordstrom. we had a lady do my makeup and my aunt bought EVERYTHING, eyeliner, lipgloss, lipliner, eyeshadows (those duos), mascara, foundation and maybe 1-2 more items. waking up in the mornings and applying makeup was too much for me. i kept the lipgloss and mascara and foundation and only used them really sporadically for special occasions or when i needed to cover a zit -- i think i threw them away beacuse i knew they were bad years later. the rest i gave to my mom.

when i was in high school i'd occasionally wear eyeliner or mascara and cheap gloss or burts. 

i started wearing more eyeshadow in college and sophomore year of college i started wearing bare minerals, but with a good face i felt i needed eyeliner and shadow...and now i'm really into neutrals and a good, even face. 

so, i guess college: age 18? i just wasn't into it until then, but some of my cousins were wearing slighttt eyeliner and highlight colors (such as shroom or phloof!) and tinted gloss, but nothing too dramatic.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 20, 2008)

I think 10 is too young for 'real' make-up too. Especially if it's everyday and for school. And if there's pressure to wear loads of it.
When i was 9-10, I was allowed a shimmery blue eyeshadow for friends' brithday parties n christmas. I also had a pinkish lipstick with a picture of tinkerbelle on the side. And a Barbie doll that came with a small blue eyeshadow that you could use on yourself or the doll!
And just to clarify, it was the early 80s!!
I didn't start actually thinking about makeup 'til i was about 14 and that was mainly black kohl and cheap black eyeshadow. Ten years later, I'm only just considering the benefits of wearing foundation... and i'm obssessed with eyeshadows.


----------



## seabird (Feb 20, 2008)

i started to wear make-up when i was 12, it was only mascara and a little eyeliner and some gloss though. i started getting into doing my whole face at about 14. now, i'm 15 (probably one of the youngest members of specktra and mua!). i remember when the spice girls were at their peak and i had a spice girls make-up palette at about 6! i used to make my gran apply it to me, haha.
to be honest, if others at her school are wearing make-up and she feels left out, she will wear make-up, possibly borrowed from other children without it being cleaned, whether you or her parents don't wish her to or not. i think it would be more beneficial by letting her experiment with neutral things such as neutral glosses, blushes and eyeshadows, as opposed to bright shades so she doesn't look dolled up but has a nice glow and finish. you could show her how to apply her make-up well for now and the future, and she will still feel included at school, as being taunted by other children is possibly one of the worst things that can happen to a child.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think 10 is a bit young. Maybe some lipgloss would be okay. I didnt wear a single drop of makeup until I turned 15, which kind of sucks cuz all my friends did and I wnated to "fit in." hehe. Anyways, even then my mom decided when and were I could were makeup until I turned 18, maybe this is why I am such a makeup addict now!


----------



## jaclynashley (Jul 13, 2008)

I started wearing "make-up" when I was maybe 4 years old .
Just the regular tinted lip gloss though .
I had lots of hand me downs from my Mom and Aunt in those days and it made me feel like a "princess" .
But I never really put it on to go out unless I was bored and my Mom and Aunt were doing their make up .
I also had full faces of LIGHT make-up for special events when I was elementary school .
And I wore mascara, eyeshadow, blush, and lip gloss in 6th grade .
But I also wore a disgusting blue eyeshadow and I ended up tossing it .
In 7th grade I just started wearing eyeliner .
I am now going to 8th grade and just starting to wear a full face since I'm getting acne and Proactiv isn't helping it so far .
Now I wear neutrals and a few intense eyeshadows and pigments now and again but I know how to apply it without looking like a clown .
As for my best friend she just started wearing make up for her 13th birthday and in some ways she has an advantage .
She has clear skin; yet she still wear bareMinerals (like me !) for no reason as far as I can see .
But then I think of how she doesn't notice when her make-up is messed up because she is too excited wearing it .
And I also have alot more to experiment with .
In my opinion every little girl has a right to play with make-up .
Definately not foundation if they have perfect skin which I'm sure she has but a peach blush, clear mascara, sheer pink lipgloss, and maybe a nice light colored eyeshadow like Evening Aura .
There's no harm if she just wants to fit in because being teased at school can make a child feel so left out and possibly cause her to not go to school .
But please teach her to apply it right .
And good luck !


----------



## mblueyes (Jul 13, 2008)

wow, ten is really young. i didn't start actually wearing make-up outside of a stage setting (ex plays and dance recitals) until around 13. Besides you know a pink lipgloss or two. 

i'd say buy her some sheer lipgloss and maybe some 'fairy dust' body shimmer sort of stuff it's fun and still looks like a kid should be wearing it. maybe buy her a compact with some sheer powder- you don't see it, but it makes her feel grown up.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 14, 2008)

i have a cousin whose 9 and she's not allow to wear makeup. she wants to wear it but her mom won't allow her to. if you have perfect skin, why ruin it with makeup. also, i don't get kids wanting to look older.


----------



## trammie (Jul 14, 2008)

Well culture itself has changed a lot so I'm not suprised 10 year olds want to get into make-up.

I think when I was in middle school, we only all wore that white liner (I know it was a fad) on our top lids very thick and glitter. Some girls that wore too much make-up at that age got labeled different things at my school, so the girls didn't want to wear "TOO much."


----------



## sofabean (Jul 14, 2008)

i started playing with makeup probably when i was 10 or so... i'd wear lipstick cuz i thought it was cool like everyday and played with eyeshadow that my mom hated, but i grew out of that habit and didn't wear make up again until i was like 16 or 17 or so... and then stopped wearing makeup again until recently lol.


----------



## n_c (Jul 14, 2008)

I dont know about this but I do know...my nine year old is certainly not going to be wearing makeup this October!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 14, 2008)

I started wearing powder when I was like 13-14. So I think 13-14 is okay to wear powder.

15 is okay for a little make up when they go to malls or parties. At 16 the make up should not be too much, natural looks are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Few months ago I went to film here, and I actually saw an - I think - 8 year old kid with eyeliner and blush on, and a small clutch that she carried under her arm. She acted like she was older than me but hell, I am almost 24.

So I'd say under 13 is always too young for make up. However though, you are never too young for skincare.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 15, 2008)

10 years old! That's terrible! I admit when I was 10 I did use lipsmackers and those cheap little nailpolishes and makeup kits but never 'real' makeup.

I only started to wear 'real' makeup when I was 11 and a half, and pretty much everyone said that was much too young too be wearing makeup and that I shouldn't blah blah blah. Mind you, I was a very strange child back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also used to hang out with people much older than me and I used to get picked up by older guys


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 15, 2008)

10? HELL NO. I don't think it's unreasonable to make a child wait until high school before dabbling in makeup. My daughter wears lip gloss from time to time, never as an every day occurrence, and she's starting high school in the fall. She has no desire to wear makeup day to day, nor do I think it's ever really occurred to her that people do that. As much as I love playing in my goodies, I hardly ever do much more than my lips and maybe some mascara day to day. No way I'd let a 10 year old start.


----------



## Dollfaced (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW, 10 is waaay too early.
I remembered I wore mascara in 6th grade.. and then I stopped up until the end of 8th grade, which is when I begun to wear eyeliner, mascara, and even powder because my skin was getting really oily. I'm around the end of 10th grade now and I wear some light/med foundation, power, blush, eyeliner, lipstick, and mascara most of the time.
I think I'd only let my daughter wear eyeliner, mascara, and lipgloss until she's in high school.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 25, 2010)

I started mildly playing with makeup at 17 then started again at 19 and from then on. 

I say makeup is for people that have _real_ shit to do and go to, not the hallways at (kinder)school(2.0). The only caveat is a school dance/prom/parties/outing w/ buds and having daily makeup at school that makes you look natural--not gawdy, cheap, or sexual.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that if you haven't hit puberty, you shouldn't be wearing make-up.


I didn't start wearing makeup until I was 18, and even then it was just press powder. I started getting into makeup when I was 20.


----------



## jess126xo (Feb 25, 2010)

10yrs is too young ! you have to becareful with the type of people that will be looking at her .. some people are really sick .. many times makeup on young girl make them appear so much older .. i see this every day im 21yrs old and i see 13yrs look older then me. i start wearing black eyeliner when i was 16yrs old i honestly i hated it b/c it was so hard to take off after that i officially started to wear makeup when i was 20yrs old and i only use e/s, liner, mascara and lipstick. so i cant bare to see a 10yrs old with makeup on .. you also have to think about the damage that can be done to her skin.. if she was my daughter i would wait til atleast 15yrs old, using mascara and a sheer lip color. when you are young your face is flawless and there is really no need to "perfect it" with makeup .. if she breaks out encourage her to take care of her skin early and explain to her that makeup never helps with those problems.

sry i rambled so much but i hope some of this helps.


----------



## Civies (Mar 2, 2010)

10 is too young to wear makeup but I don't think theres anything you can do about it. When people want to fit in they will do anything, especially a kid because they don't think about how it's "bad" but only the positives about it. I started wearing makeup since grade 6 (eyeliner and mascara) and I've never put on a full face until now (Im 17) but I wear foundation not even once a week. I just don't need it. I sometimes go to school without makeup but I will usually always only have on eyeliner and mascara because I just don't have time in the morning. That being said, since I use to dance when I was younger I was wearing makeup at 10 years old only for performances and I didn't think anything of it - it just made me feel prettier and more like a princess on stage.


----------

